# Monkey-chasing dogs in big demand



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I had not known about this kind of working dog. 

ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201212210018


Rick, you're in Japan, have you seen any at work? 
BTW, don't go quitting the WDF, as your ideas are interesting and helpful.


----------

